# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My First - A 10" cube.



## UncleJT (Apr 19, 2005)

Well, I picked up my tank today for my first planted tank. It's a nice lil 10" cube made by Lee-Mar. It will be on my desk here at the office. Not much will probably happen with this tank until next week as my schedule is hectic right now and I don't have time to go running around collecting the rest of the hardware and aquascaping supplies.

I'll continue keeping this thread updated with progress as it happens.










- JT


----------



## m4d5c1ent15t (Feb 1, 2005)

Can't wait to see how you put your tank together. I like the tank. I haven't been able to find a 10 cube around here. Good luck buddy


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

does the top black border come off easily? pure glass tops seem to be the new style. looks great eather way though.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

yeah, those plastics are big!!


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 19, 2005)

Plastic will be hidden by a cherry mini-stand and canopy (fanned, open back) housing two or three 13W 5500K PC's.

While waiting for my lighting and other misc. drygoods to come in, I've been planning my plant list. I am thinking of limiting it to three plants.

Glossostigma elatinoides
Ludwigia arcuata
Rotala indica

Substrate will be fluorite with a thin layer of peat moss underneath.

Whatcha think?

- JT


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Sounds very cool to me. I like the combination of plants


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i also like that combination of plants. 

mosses to look good in small tanks like that if you are considering using driftwood.


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 19, 2005)

Here are some new pics everyone. For some reason, my camera makes the stain a bit more orange in color compared to what my eyes see.



















- JT


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

Nice work on the canopy, and a perfect piece of driftwood IMO.
Keep the pics coming.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

yes, i do like the wood. what substrate are you going to use?


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 19, 2005)

> Originally posted by russell:
> yes, i do like the wood. what substrate are you going to use?


I think just Fluorite on top of a thin layer of peat-moss or ADA's bacteria.

- JT


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

cool. 

have you ever seen where they sprinkle a little bit of activated carbon in with the ada bacteria? it soakes up excess nutrients in the beginning, then when it runs out, it works as an area for bacteria to live.


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 19, 2005)

> Originally posted by russell:
> have you ever seen where they sprinkle a little bit of activated carbon in with the ada bacteria? it soakes up excess nutrients in the beginning, then when it runs out, it works as an area for bacteria to live.


Very interesting, I hadn't heard of this. Makes sense though, may have to try it.

- JT


----------



## imported_chrismisc (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi JT,

That's a very sweet set-up you've got started. I like how clean it looks from the front & sides, and have to agree with Russel & Pete, that that's the perfect wood-- proportion, orientation of knarls, & size are just right. Just wondering about the wood canopy. Is that a DIY (if yes, it's very well executed), or did you pick it up locally? I'm located in Long Beach close to the 710.

Good luck & can't wait to see more pics as it progresses.


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 19, 2005)

> Originally posted by chrismisc:
> Is that a DIY (if yes, it's very well executed), or did you pick it up locally?


Buddy of mine up in the bay area built it for me. He normally builds them for nano reefs, reefcanopy.com

I'm pretty close to you there in Long Beach. I live on a sailboat down there in the LA Harbor and commute to Santa Ana (405 & Harbor) every day.

- JT


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 19, 2005)

Another nano update for the nano cube.

I just filled the tank with water so the driftwood could soak a bit until my PC's arrive and I procure some subtrate. Wood does not float and did not discolor the water one bit.









For substrate, I was orignally thinking of Fluorite but now leaning towards Onyx. Dunno, jury is still out.

- JT


----------



## imported_chrismisc (Jul 25, 2004)

Wow, that's a great buddy! Many a time my husband and I have gone down the bike path and said, "Wow, wouldn't you love to be one of the people that live on one of these sailboats?" Guess my only problem would be the fish tank might seem kinda redundant, but you solved that! Right there with you on the commute, too-- I work in Irvine.

On the substrate, plant-friendly characteristics aside, IMHO I'd do the Onyx for constrast, since you have a lot of reds going on with the wood & the.. well, the wood. Just a thought.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i am a big fan of florite, but then again, i have never tried onyx. i will soon be trying eco-complete.


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry for not updating this thread in awhile. It's been a busy few months and I just moved from Los Angeles to Atlanta.

I'll be setting up the tank shortly, just waiting for some ADA products to arrive. I installed lighting into the hood yesterday: 1 13W 6,700K and 1 13W 10,000K power compacts.

Slowly getting there.

- JT


----------

